

Have We Come Too Far with Digital Photography? - user_666
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2015/06/have-we-come-too-far-with-digital-photography/

======
buserror
Ahhh the vomit inducing HDR tone mapped shots. Trying to save shots where the
photog didn't bother to look where the light was and move accordingly.

